# Should I ask parents to help make me a suit?



## Ziff (Aug 28, 2009)

Well here's the situation: My dad is always saying "Get a hobby! Do something else than just being on the computer!" I've always wanted a half-suit... but the thing is, my parents don't even know I'm a furry so it'd be: Hey guys I'm a furry and I want a fursuit, is tat okay? so wat do you think should I ask to start making one or should I just try to get another hobby?


----------



## Nick (Aug 28, 2009)

You don't have to tell them you're a furry. You could just make up some excuse...Playing a prank on a friend...Halloween costume...Making it for somebody else as a present...something like that. 

Isn't there any way you could make it on ur own? Or ask somebody else for help, like maybe a crafty friend?


----------



## Ziff (Aug 28, 2009)

Nick said:


> You don't have to tell them you're a furry. You could just make up some excuse...Playing a prank on a friend...Halloween costume...Making it for somebody else as a present...something like that.
> 
> Isn't there any way you could make it on ur own? Or ask somebody else for help, like maybe a crafty friend?



hmm maybe... if im gonna do it with a friend I gotta know how much one costs! can anyone give an average of what one costs?


----------



## Glitch (Aug 28, 2009)

minx112 said:


> hmm maybe... if im gonna do it with a friend I gotta know how much one costs! can anyone give an average of what one costs?



The partial I did (head, feet, handpaws, tail, and sleeves) cost me around $150.  

Don't worry about a new hobby.  Love the ones you have.  ^^


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 28, 2009)

i started making animal costumes in 1998
i made at least 1 new costume a year if not more
i learned what furries and fursuits were in 2006
started up a business making them in 2008

you don't have to connect the costume building hobby to furries at all! i was making fursuits long before i even knew the term or what furries freaken were.

and i have always been artsy fartsy so my parents thought nothing of it and even bought all the fur and supplies for me.


----------



## Benn (Aug 28, 2009)

For one, you're too interesting on the forums to the rest of us to develop another hobby instead 
For two, if you're into something, you shouldnt back down acuase those around you might not understand.

You shouldn't need their approval for something like a suit, (unless it's anatomically correct...)  Its no more "out there" than drawing anthro's.   But maybe dont have them pay for it... minority interest groups are minorities for a reason; most people find it wierd... hearing their son asking for money so he can dress up as a big furry animal... might be a little on the edge for them...
But GL on the suit anywho...


----------



## Ziff (Aug 29, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Don't worry about a new hobby.  Love the ones you have.  ^^



I don't have any except the comp and that's wat got my dad saying I need to get a hobby. now he's getting near the point in saying "GET A F-ING HOBBY OR IM GONNA- insert abuse here"


----------



## Matt (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't have any advice for you making a partial suit, but if you need a hobby, pick up a musical instrument. You could probably get away with not even learning how to play it. I want to make a partial suit, but I just told my mom it was a wolf costume. She really didn't even ask what it was for.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 29, 2009)

Well i dont know how conservative your folks are
but generally when there are no secrets between
Parents and kids then there is no shock when something
comes of it.
As i have said in some of my other posts though it really 
depends on how you have presented yourself thus far in your
life and so if you are very reserved and not very flamboyant then
it will be a different story on how people will react.
All the best man Fursuiting is the best thing to happen to me in
recent times.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 29, 2009)

Short answer: NO.

Long answer: Never tell your parents anything if you can avoid it, especially when it involves asking for help with fitting into a subculture they probably consider weird from watching things about it on TV.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 29, 2009)

minx112 said:


> I don't have any except the comp and that's wat got my dad saying I need to get a hobby. now he's getting near the point in saying "GET A F-ING HOBBY OR IM GONNA- insert abuse here"



Well, costume-building is a hobby.  :0
I mean, get the new ones you're interested in, not just choose one that you hate.


----------



## Beetlecat (Aug 29, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Never tell your parents anything if you can avoid it



Well that's... kinda.. hmm. Parents are there to help you and I can't really see how they can do that if you do not know anything about their child's life.

Open communication lets them know they can trust you NOT to tell them things and still not get into trouble. Big things like a new messy hobby they'll find out anyways so might as defuse any explosion by letting them know right off the bat.

Besides, in this specific case, the whole thing can be blamed on dad <.<


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 29, 2009)

Beetlecat said:


> Well that's... kinda.. hmm. Parents are there to help you and I can't really see how they can do that if you do not know anything about their child's life.


Yeah, um, or the child could learn to be a _little_ bit self-reliant, try it on his own _first_, and only go to people for help when he finds something is beyond his individual abilities.

Aside from that, you've never been thrown in therapy for "deviant sexuality", have you? Because, take it from me--if his parents are the type to do that over him being furry, there's nothing stopping them but their own obliviousness.



> Open communication lets them know they can trust you NOT to tell them things and still not get into trouble. Big things like a new messy hobby they'll find out anyways so might as defuse any explosion by letting them know right off the bat.


Ahh, yes. Gotta love Catch-22s.



> Besides, in this specific case, the whole thing can be blamed on dad <.<


You're thinking of homosexuality ._.;


----------



## Bladespark (Aug 29, 2009)

Just because one set of parents reacts a particular way does not mean all parents will react that "way.  The OP really is the only person who can say "yes" or "no" in this situation, honestly.  You can go on all you like about being sent to therapy for being a deviant.  I could talk for hours about my mother insisting on showing my costumes to all her friends and saying how great it is that I make this stuff.  Neither of those situations has anything to do with how the OPs parents would react to his making an animal costume.  

In the end it's entirely up to him.

But I will say that if he has a good relationship of trust with his parents, and doesn't have a history of hiding things from them, and they don't have a history of mistreating him, then he's probably perfectly safe to go ahead.  I've known far more parents who just didn't plain care than I've known parents who flipped out like yours or parents who were gung-ho about it like mine.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 29, 2009)

Bladespark said:


> Just because one set of parents reacts a particular way does not mean all parents will react that "way.  The OP really is the only person who can say "yes" or "no" in this situation, honestly.  You can go on all you like about being sent to therapy for being a deviant.  I could talk for hours about my mother insisting on showing my costumes to all her friends and saying how great it is that I make this stuff.  Neither of those situations has anything to do with how the OPs parents would react to his making an animal costume.
> 
> In the end it's entirely up to him.
> 
> But I will say that if he has a good relationship of trust with his parents, and doesn't have a history of hiding things from them, and they don't have a history of mistreating him, then he's probably perfectly safe to go ahead.  I've known far more parents who just didn't plain care than I've known parents who flipped out like yours or parents who were gung-ho about it like mine.


OP's asking for advice. I put my $0.02 in. Run along.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 29, 2009)

You could do that.

OR you could get a hobby that isn't stupid.  Like physical fitness. :3

If you're old enough, get a job.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You could do that.
> 
> OR you could get a hobby that isn't stupid.  Like physical fitness. :3
> 
> If you're old enough, get a job.


Or this.

</thread>


----------



## Ziff (Aug 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> OR you could get a hobby that isn't stupid. Like physical fitness. :3


 
DEAR GOD! No matter what I do football is always following me! somehow in my life it just pops up and says HEY JOIN FOOTBALL. I QUIT IT! ALRIGHT! I QUIT IT! o.e*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

minx112 said:


> DEAR GOD! No matter what I do football is always following me! somehow in my life it just pops up and says HEY JOIN FOOTBALL. I QUIT IT! ALRIGHT! I QUIT IT! o.e*


Wow, spazz much?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2009)

minx112 said:


> DEAR GOD! No matter what I do football is always following me! somehow in my life it just pops up and says HEY JOIN FOOTBALL. I QUIT IT! ALRIGHT! I QUIT IT! o.e*



I didn't say anything about football, but apparently football raped you when you were a child.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I didn't say anything about football, but apparently football raped you when you were a child.


While this really isn't much of an insult here, doesn't that account for _five_ of the major signs to look for when wondering if your child's gay, right there?


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 30, 2009)

Just don't buy a fursuit. It's not beneficial to you in anyway.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 31, 2009)

Well it's September about the right time that if you want a really cool costume for Halloween you'd start making it now.  I know your profile says Fox but you can say it's a werewolf.  Or perhaps werewolf could be your first fursuit then after you've learned what you are doing you could make your 2nd.  You could use this as a jumping off point to be interested in sculpture or something.  Or hey maybe even hook up with your schools theater kids and work with the costumes there (provided you don't have any homophobia haunting you).  

If you lie or tell your parents nothing they become suspicious.  If you tell your parents 1/2 truths they tend to believe you more.  Making costumes is a hobby.  That could be your hobby.  You don't need to tell your parents that you are making furry costumes.


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

Or,like i did,go in theather at School,You will *HAVE *to Make a suit one Day,it certain


----------



## Ziff (Sep 1, 2009)

Barak said:


> Or,like i did,go in theather at School,You will *HAVE *to Make a suit one Day,it certain



I was planning on going to the prom for about 5 minutes then leave. just to make people confused XD


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

im in Theatre Mostly for Making Costume and for Sleeping XD


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2009)

minx112 said:


> I was planning on going to the prom for about 5 minutes then leave. just to make people confused XD



A great way to spend $65+.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> A great way to spend $65+.


This.
Just crash some afterparties


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> This.
> Just crash some afterparties



Or if you're not a huge loser you'll get a date and go to prom and have a great time like you're supposed to.





Oh wait



			
				David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> if you're not a huge loser



Nevermind.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Or if you're not a huge loser you'll get a date and go to prom and have a great time like you're supposed to.


Hey--to be fair, a great time was out of the question for me. I skipped mine, and then all the huge losers of later years' classes tried to pay me to go to theirs...ugh >_<;


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Hey--to be fair, a great time was out of the question for me. I skipped mine, and then all the huge losers of later years' classes tried to pay me to go to theirs...ugh >_<;



wat


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> wat


Exactly what I said. I skipped my senior prom (and junior, but _nobody_ goes to that one anyway), and then, after I graduated, a bunch of losers from the next year's senior class tried to pay me to go to theirs with them.

...I made pretty good money that way, though


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Exactly what I said. I skipped my senior prom (and junior, but _nobody_ goes to that one anyway), and then, after I graduated, a bunch of losers from the next year's senior class tried to pay me to go to theirs with them.
> 
> ...I made pretty good money that way, though



I went to prom my junior year (juniors and seniors have the same prom, as well as frosh and sophomores if they get asked by an upperclassman), and I actually had more fun at that one than at my senior prom. :b

I also went to a prom the year after I graduated, and that one was decent.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I went to prom my junior year (juniors and seniors have the same prom, as well as frosh and sophomores if they get asked by an upperclassman), and I actually had more fun at that one than at my senior prom. :b


You're a man. It's less competitive and cheaper. I'm not the kind of girl to spend $800 on a dress I'll only wear once.
[sub]...actually, I'm not the kind of girl to spend $800 on a dress at all, but you get the point.[/sub]


> I also went to a prom the year after I graduated, and that one was decent.


You're a "people" person, aren't you? >_>


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You're a man. It's less competitive and cheaper. I'm not the kind of girl to spend $800 on a dress I'll only wear once.
> [sub]...actually, I'm not the kind of girl to spend $800 on a dress at all, but you get the point.[/sub]
> 
> You're a "people" person, aren't you? >_>



Rent a tux. Hotness ensues. 8)

You know it.
I went with the person I was dating at the time, though, so it's not like I was being a creeper or anything. >_>


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Rent a tux. Hotness ensues. 8)


It's still spending money on something I'll never wear again.

Anyway, I'd look like a blackjack hostess >_>



> You know it.
> I went with the person I was dating at the time, though, so it's not like I was being a creeper or anything. >_>


Well, that makes a _lot_ of difference, you know. I was single all the way through high school. Of course, nobody there was worth dating anyway, and as such I made sure they all feared me...but that's beside the point.

...no jokes about me making money by escorting prom-goers? I'm disappointed :V


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...no jokes about me making money by escorting prom-goers? I'm disappointed :V



Being an escort is a perfectly respectable profession. u_u


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Being an escort is a perfectly respectable profession. u_u



Yeah, but you could still joke about it. I do :V


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Yeah, but you could still joke about it. I do :V



DID YOU SUCK THEIR DICKS FOR A DOLLAR


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> DID YOU SUCK THEIR DICKS FOR A DOLLAR



NO
$50


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> NO
> $50



awwww yeeeeeeaaaaaah~ 8)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> awwww yeeeeeeaaaaaah~ 8)


YEAH BOIII
SCARY BITCH GET *PAID*
:V


----------



## Barak (Sep 2, 2009)

Il be Scared like shit of you were doing me a blow job...With those damn THEETH !!!!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

Barak said:


> Il be Scared like shit of you were doing me a blow job...With those damn THEETH !!!!



Oh, come on. I'd never make such a novice mistake :V


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Oh, come on. I'd never make such a novice mistake :V



He probably likes lots of teeth. Make it dry for him too.


----------



## Barak (Sep 2, 2009)

But....THERE SO DAMN LONG !!!!

Look like you want to eat my Soul(even if i don' have on XD)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> He probably likes lots of teeth. Make it dry for him too.



It'll be like a mouthful of sand~


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It'll be like a mouthful of sand~



oh murr.

Now you mention it, I bet that would get Xaeurn really hot too.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> He probably likes lots of teeth. Make it dry for him too.


Um. No thanks.
Unless he tries to get a freebie.


----------



## Barak (Sep 2, 2009)

Free

FREE THING !!!

Im present


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

Barak said:


> Free
> 
> FREE THING !!!
> 
> Im present


Sorry, Barry, I'm not that kind of girl~


----------



## Barak (Sep 2, 2009)

That ok,Anyway i respect you too much for doing that to you ^^


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 2, 2009)

Barak said:


> That ok,Anyway i respect you too much for doing that to you ^^


In other words, you don't have enough money, right?


----------



## Barak (Sep 2, 2009)

That and...I get Cheaper at my place XD

Nah,I really Respect you And All,Cauz you Have a nice Smile ^^


----------

